# Lockrack in Australia



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi Guys and Girls,

We are excited to unveil our new website for Lockrack lifestyle accessories. http://www.lockrack.com.au

A safe way to secure your craft, that saves you time and effort.

Lockrack have a variety of craft carriers available including: Fishing Kayak, SUP, Surfboard, Surfski, Double SUP and Ladder Rack.

Some of you, who have attended our comps might have seen the racks in action, if not there are videos available on the site 










We are thrilled to offer *AKFF members 10 % off the price* - Simply enter the following coupon when checking out: AKFF.

This offer is a Special site launch offer so be sure to take advantage of it. (Offer Ends 30 June 2014)

If you have any questions, dont hesitate to contact me.

PS - The site was built by AKFF Local Fish Slayer/ Part time male model/ James Dean impersonator - * Rodpac *so be sure to check it out.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Only a few days left to take advantage of this intro special ;-)

Any Questions feel free to get in touch.

Suit many different types of kayaks and craft.


----------



## nevets (Jun 28, 2014)

Dennis, any reviews on this yet that you've heard of squire ??? i've ordered and await delivery from Holland but can't find reviews anywhere (didn't put me off buying one, just hope it is what i expect)


----------



## nevets (Jun 28, 2014)

folks, not a review as such but i've had the system for about 2 weeks with a number of trips under my belt. I am more than happy with the system and its so much better than J bars. really fast to load and secure. travelled at speed too for a trial (80 mph bit naughty but hey ho). I am looking for a longer front bar for my volvo then i can load closer to the outer edge of the roof rack. The load times are literally seconds and no straps at all. Lockrack, ta ever so.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Can someone post here the price.....
Nothing better than seeing a price on the same thread that advertises them what say?

Since this thread is open may I ask also if a strong person was to physically pull like god all mighty on the bar outwards using the car as leverage will it bend these bars?.....


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

They bloody look good especially if the cant be unlocked while at shops or at caravan parks etc....ill look at the vids

Thanks mate


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

> call him up and talk dirty you may still get a discount, or do it badly & the price may double.


Yes - this is true. The Dirtier the better ;-)



> Since this thread is open may I ask also if a strong person was to physically pull like god all mighty on the bar outwards using the car as leverage will it bend these bars?.....


Baggs, you would have to be pretty bloody strong mate. The bars are tough mate.

And for the Tradies out there - Gary (Threadfin5) has a set of the Ladder Racks which he uses for his Ladders during the week, and then he uses it for his kayak on the weekends.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Pretty good right there....


----------



## nevets (Jun 28, 2014)

I paid £200 (GBP) and they threw in a set of square bar adaptors (£20) for free as they couldn't be ordered from their site. Got them in 2 days from ordering from Holland to UK. Apparently they are load tested to 800 pounds (whatever that means). Loading is so fast in comparison to J bars and straps. Cos i'm only 5'6" tall anything on the roof is difficult but these are Ace. Re the security side of things, if someone is determined they'll have your yak no matter what you do to keep it on the roof. Just remember to mark your items in a non obvious place, record serial numbers and don't tell anyone what security measures you have in place. Its nothing to do with them. ;-)

Forgot to add that i'm at a caravan park for a 3 week holiday right now, and loading onto the J bars is a pain unlike the loadrack. Will be attending a bash at Penzance in a week or so for others to view (too far for you lot i know) but they are so simple and i'm amazed no one has thought of them before. the price is a bit steep for what they are but i think worth it cos of the hassle it saves.

http://anglersafloat.proboards.com/thre ... ack-review (of sorts)


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

The second best thing I've bought other than the Pro Fisher was a set of these. 
No more straps, quick & easy. The ski does not budge when locked in , Fantastic !!

Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Glad you like the Lockracks Ron,

Just a heads up to all the Hobie Guys out there.

These are suitable for your craft too ;-)


----------

